# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand >  Thai-Führerschein auf Phuket Pflicht ?

## Bagsida

*Thai-Führerschein auf Phuket Pflicht ?*

Wie die Phuket Gazette berichtet (http://www.phuketgazette.net/news/detail.asp?id=8339) fand gestern ein Meeting zwischen dem Gouverneur von Phuket und 16 Konsulen statt, wobei es um Sicherheitsprobleme ging.

Der Gouverneur hat angekündigt, dass künftig alle Vorfälle bei denen Ausländer beteiligt waren und nicht nur Verhaftungen, dem jeweils zuständigen Konsul berichtet werden müssen.

Ferner wurde vorgeschlagen auch diejenigen zu melden, welche ohne Thai-Führerschein ein Fahrzeug führen, auch wenn derjenige im Besitz einer entsprechenden Fahrerlaubnis des Heimatlandes ist.
Gemeint war damit sicher, dass das Fahren ohne gültige Fahrerlaubnis gemeldet werden soll, wobei ein internationaler Führerschein in Thailand gilt, nur ein nationaler FS aus dem Heimatland aber nicht, d.h. es ist Fahren ohne Führerschein.

Grund für diesen Vorschlag ist, dass oft (ungeübte) Touristen Fahrzeuge ohne gültige Fahrerlaubnis in Unfälle verwickelt sind.

Alles weiter kann in betr. Artikel nachgelesen werden.

Bagsida

----------


## Robert

Das Problem ist ja wohl eher, daß schon bei der Anmietung nicht nach einem Führerschein gefragt wird...

----------


## konradadenauer

Meines Erachtens würden sich die meisten Unfälle vermeiden lassen, wenn die Verkehrsteilnehmer:

den Fahrtrichtungsanzeiger benutzen würden,

nicht links überholen würden,

nicht entgegen der Fahrbahnrichtung fahren würden,

rote Ampeln auch beachten würden,

andere nicht schneiden würden,

vor unübersichtlichen Stellen nicht überholen würden,

beim Überholen die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen würden,

also alles, was ein thailändischer Staatsbürger, kraft seiner Geburt, vermag, aber einem Farang  einfach nicht bei zu Bringen ist.

Ein Thai macht nie etwas falsch, denn er hat ja mit seiner Kfz-Steuer die Benutzung der Strassen bezahlt.

Gesetz?? Ein Gesetz über den Strassenverkehr??

Das kann ja wohl nur für einen Ausländer gelten, denn Thailänder sind "frei". Und dann per Gesetz diese Freiheit wieder einschränken?

Das geht dann wohl doch zu weit, auch wenn die Eigenschaft der Leibherren erst gegen Anfang des 20.jahrhunderts abgeschafft wurde.

Daran sollten eventuell auch manchmal die Ausländer denken, obwohl ich persönlich denke, dass die meisten nicht vermögend genug sind.

Noch kann es sich kaum ein Thai leisten, seine Mitbürger eines Missverhaltens zu beschuldigen, sonst würde er sich sofort der Unterstützung der Unterdrückung schuldig machen (ausser er hat wirklich Macht).

Aber mir soll das egal sein, meinen (thailändischen) Führerschein, habe ich mir vor über 10 Jahren gekauft (obwohl ich einen "international" hatte).

----------


## Enrico

Ist es in Thailand nicht auch nur erlaubt maximal 3 Monate mit dem Internationalen zu fahren wenn man dort wohnt? Mir war so   ::

----------


## konradadenauer

Richtig.

----------


## Enrico

Sorry, hatte überlesen das Bagsida ja schon schrieb, das man denen die dann nicht den Thaiführerschein sich holen, es bald an den Kragen geht.

----------


## Bagsida

> Das Problem ist ja wohl eher, daß schon bei der Anmietung nicht nach einem Führerschein gefragt wird...


Das Problem dürfte sein, dass wenn man das durchsetzen könnte, nur noch 10-20% vermietet werden könnten, denn mehr potentielle Mieter dürften weder einen Thai- noch einen internationalen FS haben.

----------


## Bagsida

> Ist es in Thailand nicht auch nur erlaubt maximal 3 Monate mit dem Internationalen zu fahren wenn man dort wohnt? Mir war so


Meines Wissens 6 Monate (am Stück) also bei "Visa-Runnern" kein Problem, denn die reisen ja alle 90 Tage aus.
Die Frage ist auch wie "wohnen" definiert ist, denn die meisten sind in TH wohl nur "Langzeit-Touris" und habe noch einen Wohnsitz in einem anderen Land - kann mich aber auch täuschen.

Was mit Kandidaten passieren soll, die beim Fahren ohne FS erwischt werden und das dann an die Konsulate berichtet wird, wärer schon interessant - ich vermute mal, dass das dann im Heimtland geahndet werden soll, wobei es jedoch eine Rechtsgrundlage dafür geben muss.

----------


## Bagsida

> Meines Erachtens würden sich die meisten Unfälle vermeiden lassen, wenn die Verkehrsteilnehmer:
> den Fahrtrichtungsanzeiger benutzen würden,
> nicht links überholen würden,
> nicht entgegen der Fahrbahnrichtung fahren würden,
> ........


Meist war, denn ein Thai macht nie was falsch - entweder der andere (am besten Farang) war schuld oder aber das Fahrzeug und wenn alle Stricke reissen waren es die Geister (pee), was man schon daran erkennt, dass bei einem Unfall die Versicherungsprämie für das verantwortliche Fahrzeug und nicht den Fahrer bzw. Halter steigt, d.h. wenn man als Fahrer der noch nie einen Unfall verursacht hat ein solches (schuldiges) Fahrzeug gebraucht kauft, steigt man mit der erhöhten Prämie ein   ::  

Auch richtig ist aber, dass viele Touris hier mit Mopeds herum fahren, keine Fahrerlaubnis dafür haben und schon gar keine Fahrpraxis - darum gings eigentlich. 
Die eiern einem dann mit der Tussi hinten drauf völlig unsicher, teils noch besoffen vor der fetten Pickup-Schnauze herum und reagieren auf ein Hupsignal mit dem Stinkefinger.
Hab das selbst erlebt in Patong - der Kandidat sah wie ein Israeli oder so aus, hielt nachdem er mir mehrfach rechts und links blinkend ebenfalls rechts und links aber umgekehrt vor der Kiste herum fuhr, dann nach rechts blinkte, zum Abbiegen ansetzte um mir dann nach links abbiegend vor der Kiste rüber zog und ich hupte, an und meinte mir den Stinkefinger zeigen und laut schimpfen zu müssen. 
Daraufhin hielt ein Thai mit dem Moped, der wohl hinter mir fuhr und die Aktion gesehen hatte, an und machte diesen Chaoten mal richtig runter   ::  - schon war Ruhe und der Moped-Fahrer eine Erfahrung reicher - danke an dieser Stelle an den mir unbekannten Thai, der mich unerwartet unterstützte   ::  

Ein weiteres Vorkommnis ähnlicher Art :

Patong - Rat-U-Thit-200-Pee-Road, 2-3 spuriger Verkehr sehr busy - 3 Touri-Youngster heizen mit ihren Mopeds und relativ hoher Geschwindigkeit im Zick-Zack recht, links und vor allem im Wechsel vor den Autos hin- und her bzw. zwischendurch.

Wer da als Autofahrer nicht wirklich 110% bei der Sache ist, riskiert einen unverschuldeten Unfall mit einem von einem Touri, der noch nicht mal einen FS hat gemieteten Moped, d.h. letztendlich kann sich der völlig unschuldige Autofahrer, der meist Resident ist mit dem Vermieter bzw. der Versicherung + der Pozilei herumschlagen und wird weil er besser haftbar gemacht werden kann, wohl als Schuldiger aus der Sache hervor gehen, d.h. Strafe + Versicherungsprämie steigt.

Ich bin dafür, dass man bez. des FS auch bei Touris härter durchgreift und Verstösse auch dem Heimatland meldet, denn leider wird Thailand von vielen in Bezug auf den FS immer noch als mehr oder weniger rechtsfreier Raum betrachtet, nur weil viel geduldet wird, bzw. die Strafen sehr gering sind.

Bagsida

----------

> Das Problem dürfte sein, dass wenn man das durchsetzen könnte, nur noch 10-20% vermietet werden könnten, denn mehr potentielle Mieter dürften weder einen Thai- noch einen internationalen FS haben.


Da wird das Problem liegen. Die Auto-Vermieter-[strike:2p2ongm7]Maffia[/strike:2p2ongm7]Lobby wird da noch kräftig mitmischen.
Wie stark und durchsetzungsfähig die kriminelle Vereinigung der Tuk-Tuk Fahrer auf Phuket ist, erlebt man ja schon seit vielen Jahren.
Aber es ist richtig, fahren ohne Führerschein darf kein Kavaliersdelikt mehr sein, das man mit 300 Baht auf die Kralle löst. Nicht nur auf Phuket.

----------


## isaanfan

So eine Meldung hat für denjenigen in Deutschland *gar keine rechtliche Wirkung*. Es gibt weder ein diesbezügliches Rechtshilfeabkommen zwischen Thailand und Deutschland, noch ist der Gültigkeitsbereich der Deutschen Straßenverkehrsordnung auf Thailand ausgeweitet. So eine Ahndung im Heimatland ist aber z.B. zwischen den Staaten der EU möglich.

isaanfan

----------


## Hua Hin

Kann ich alles im Groben bestätigen.
Bin seit 2 Tagen aus Phuket zurück und habe mir ein Motorbike geliehen.
An meinem Thaiführerschein hatten die nicht das geringste Interesse,
nur an meinem Reisepass und den behielten sie gleich ein.
Was mir auf Phuket aufgefallen ist, dass die Tagesmietpreis bei 200 Baht liegen,
das ist in Hua Hin undenkbar. Auffallend auch das grosse Angebot an Motorbikes,
hier verleiht sogar jede Laundry vor dem Laden.
Hab sogar eine Suzuki für 120 Baht am Tag gesehen.
Aber auf Patong zu fahren ist schon die Hölle.

Gruss Alex

----------

> ...Interesse,...
> nur an meinem Reisepass und den behielten sie gleich ein.


Das sollte man aber niemals zulassen.
Kopie muss genügen.
Wenn das dem Vermieter nicht reicht, auf zum nächsten.

----------


## schiene

@Alex
du gibst deinen Pass einem Mopedvermieter????

Was mich interessieren würde....gibts den zu dem Thema mittlerweile was genaueres??
Ist das nur bestätigt??
Macht da  vielleicht eine "Taximafia"auf Phuket Druck auf die Behörden?? um weniger
Ausländer mit Autos auf den Strassen zu haben und somit ihren Umsatz erhöhen können??

----------


## Siamfan

> @Alex
> du gibst deinen Pass einem Mopedvermieter????
> 
> Was mich interessieren würde....gibts den zu dem Thema mittlerweile was genaueres??
> Ist das nur bestätigt??
> Macht da  vielleicht eine "Taximafia"auf Phuket Druck auf die Behörden?? um weniger
> Ausländer mit Autos auf den Strassen zu haben und somit ihren Umsatz erhöhen können??


Die Verwirrung ist wohl perfekt! WARUM?
Es gibt 2 internationale Fuehrerscheine. Den , den D ausstellt, der ist in TH nach meinem Wissen NICHT anerkannt. ::

----------

